# Would shaveings from a ground up stump be any good??



## jeff 1 (Feb 24, 2011)

My dad had an old pecan tree cut down and stump ground up leaving a big pile of shaveings from the stump.  They have a little dirt mixed in but I can put it in water and let the dirt sink to bottom and scoop out the shaveings.  Would this be good to smoke with put in my chip pan or anything?  How long should I let it season before I use it?


----------



## les3176 (Feb 24, 2011)

I would use them only if you know that when they were ground that there was no oil dripping onto them from the chipper. Give them a good inspection to see any oil. Plus i guess when you put them in the wter to clean the soil from them look for a oil film ontop of the water. If you do find oil,don't use them. If you dont see or smell any oil your probably ok. If it was a fresh cut tree you are going to have to season the chips for afew months so i would dry the chips and then put them in a mesh bag or something that has good airflow and then hang them up off the floor somewhere dry. Good luck!


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 24, 2011)

Oil will make your food taste and smell!!

I got 100# of Hickory chainsaw chips from a guy to try out.  They smelled terrible!!  He got them from his firewood processor and they did not use vegetable oil.  I threw out the whole lot!

Don't store them in a plastic bag or they'll mold and rot.  Spread them out on a tarp to air dry and then store them in a feedbag or onion bags.

Give then a try!

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 24, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Oil will make your food taste and smell!!
> 
> I got 100# of Hickory chainsaw chips from a guy to try out.  They smelled terrible!!  He got them from his firewood processor and they did not use vegetable oil.  I threw out the whole lot!
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## jeff 1 (Feb 24, 2011)

The oil was the first thing I asked about and dad said it didnt appear the machine they used to grind the stump used any oil and I dont smell any,  but in any case I will be able to tell as soon as I start to clean them with water.   I will store them in charcoal sacks since I always have those on hand


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 24, 2011)

Free Wood!

YeeHah!

Todd


----------



## jeff 1 (Feb 24, 2011)

I cant wait to get to use some of the lumber from the tree next year,  maybe by then I will have a log burner


----------

